# real life Deca testimony?



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 17, 2015)

So I recently made an order for a years worth of self administered trt test. 

So once I get that tuned in here in the next few months Edit: I would like to do my very first cycle of 500 a week test for probably a total of 12-15 weeks. 

After that I'm considering a cycle of test/deca? Is this OK?, or is the deca too soon? 

I hear it's good for joints among other things

I know I'm getting ahead of myself but I like to have a game plan. My diet isn't perfect, I do have my days where I eat things I probably shouldn't, but for the most part it's pretty good


----------



## Sledge (Jun 17, 2015)

I too would also like to hear about deca. It seems to be pretty popular lately. I remember it was the shit for a while, then fell out of favor for a while. Now people seem to dig it. How does it compare to say, tren E?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2015)

They should start putting deca in baby formula. Deca is always a good idea.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 17, 2015)

Deca is a great addition to a test cycle. It never disappoints.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Jun 17, 2015)

Check my 5 month transformation post in the member pics forum.  Been on TRT + deca for the last 2 months of the 5.  TRT for entire 5.


----------



## Sledge (Jun 17, 2015)

What's the consensus on npp?


----------



## snake (Jun 17, 2015)

Hydro, 
Everyone says Deca makes a nice 2nd run but also take a look at its little brother NPP. See how you react to the test and take it from there. And no, your not looking too far ahead. 

 As for diet, no one is spot on all the time unless they are a few months out from a BB show. Some Meatlovers pan pizza on a Friday night isn't going to blow you out of the water.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Snake, I don't ever see a BB show in my future so I think I will be OK lol.

I will def look into npp too


----------



## DF (Jun 17, 2015)

Deca is my friggin favorite compound!!! Well second to test that is....


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 17, 2015)

I am on NPP now, it's deca just with a shorter ester works quicker and from what I have heard is that's it's better than deca.  Supposedely less water retention , faster acting and most of all gets out of your system faster. I think deca is an amazing compound to add on a cycle you can never go wrong with deca. I just started the NPP so I cannot give you my honest opinion yet.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 17, 2015)

It's good for slaying bodies and baggin pussy. I love nandy. Like a wise man on this board said... "If deca had a cock Id deep throat it."


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 17, 2015)

In low doses, it makes your joints feel like fuzzy kittens (PoB's expression  )  

In moderate to higher doses it makes plates levitate.

Great compound.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 17, 2015)

Awesome thanks guys, I'm definitely going to check into it then.

I will get enough for 2 cycles of test and 1 cycle of deca, or npp if available


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 18, 2015)

So what's a good general test/npp cycle typically?


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 18, 2015)

Test/deca 14-16 wks
Test/npp 10-12 wks
Guys typically run a ratio 2:1 of test/deca or npp. I don't like going over a gram of test so that's my max I'll do. Shit really breaks out my chest and shoulders with acne when I go over a gram. Also have caber/prami on hand just in cause you get some prolactin issues but honestly I've never had to use it. If you keep your e2 under control you won't need the caber


----------



## Milo (Jun 18, 2015)

Felt NPP kick in within 13 days or so. After that, my strength went through the roof. Don't think I'll do a cycle without it again.


----------



## wabbitt (Jun 19, 2015)

For your first, I believe I'd stick with Deca.  You can pin it with your test.  No need to do a bunch of pinning right out of the gate.  Eat right, workout hard, and watch deca put some serious thick mass on your frame.  You are already sentenced to a lifetime of trt, so you won't need to worry about lag time with deca recovery.  JMO


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 19, 2015)

As we all know I'm partial to tren so the verdict is still out. Im on week 7 of deca


----------



## Voltrader (Jun 19, 2015)

NIce to be someplace where there is an appreciation for Nandrolone.  I use to run maintenance doses of 150 mg ew for long periods while in season for joint relief it works.  Coming off though I would find myself highly susceptible to injuries though.  I had to constantly remind my self I was off or I would hurt myself.  I have now moved on and don't use Nandro anymore for joint relief the rebound just sucked.  There are other things for joints. I do still cycle with it though if I am running a cycle longer then 8 weeks I will front load with NPP for the first 2-3 weeks and then just stick with the Deca.  Me personally NPP starts to lose it's luster in that 6th week for some reason so I don't like running it for longer cycles.  Deca is like an old friend for me I have fond memories of my second cycle and running it for the first time. Drifting.  Yes for your first run stick with Deca keep it simple.  I always have never had a problem running it 1:1 with test but that's me.  I know guys who can't do that they have to have their test higher.  These things will be things you learn as you go.  I suggest a ratio of 1.5:1 Test to Deca at least.  Oh yea IMO diet needs to be clean on Deca the complaints about water retention I believe come quite a bit from high intakes of salty foods.  Deca likes a clean diet to really shine.  Yes it does hold some water but that can be kept to the places where you want to hold the water(your joints). Enjoy the gains.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 19, 2015)

x2 on Deca really leveling-up with a clean caloric surplus. I've always been able to run with Test at a 1:1 ratio & have never experienced the infamous 'Deca D1ck' (I attribute that to estradiol not being kept in check). I'm already looking forward to bulking season


----------



## Assassin32 (Jun 19, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> x2 on Deca really leveling-up with a clean caloric surplus. I've always been able to run with Test at a 1:1 ratio & have never experienced the infamous 'Deca D1ck' (I attribute that to estradiol not being kept in check). I'm already looking forward to bulking season



Looking forward to bulking season? Just become a fat guy like me and it's always bulking season.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lmao thanks for the responses guys


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 20, 2015)

Voltrader said:


> Oh yea IMO diet needs to be clean on Deca the complaints about water retention I believe come quite a bit from high intakes of salty foods.  Deca likes a clean diet to really shine.  Yes it does hold some water but that can be kept to the places where you want to hold the water(your joints). Enjoy the gains.



Good advice from a newcomer...nice to see for a change


----------



## Seeker (Jun 20, 2015)

Large Intake of high salty foods will cause water retention on or off AAS. My best results with deca come with a high intake of protein. I'm currently on it now and have increased my protein to 2 grams per lb and its effects are definitely showing.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 20, 2015)

Nandy loves anal. And she loves when I give it to her.


----------



## bvs (Jun 20, 2015)

i was runnning test 600 deca 500. now im running test 750 deca 500 and i like it much more so id always run the test much higher or use the 2:1 ratio


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 20, 2015)

Broscience theory about the deca dick and the test/deca ratio thing:

Nandrolone compete with DHT on the androgen receptors. That's why many guys experience thicker hair when on deca, the nand stick to the receptors in the hair follicle, preventing the evil DHT to attach.
DHT is a strong sex hormone. If too many receptors are blocked by nand, too few DHT can bound, lowering the libido and giving the dreaded deca dick. Upping the test increase the DHT in a more favourable DHT/nand ratio and boom, the libido goes up again and the ED disappear.

Thoughts?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 20, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> Broscience theory about the deca dick and the test/deca ratio thing:
> 
> Nandrolone compete with DHT on the androgen receptors. That's why many guys experience thicker hair when on deca, the nand stick to the receptors in the hair follicle, preventing the evil DHT to attach.
> DHT is a strong sex hormone. If too many receptors are blocked by nand, too few DHT can bound, lowering the libido and giving the dreaded deca dick. Upping the test increase the DHT in a more favourable DHT/nand ratio and boom, the libido goes up again and the ED disappear.
> ...



I definitely have much more body hair because of the deca...and masteron increases free test so if you really want a woody stick 150-200mg of mast prop in your ass...warning: dont let a breeze brush by ya and dont take unless you have access to a pussy that likes to get demolished twice a day.


----------



## Jada (Jun 20, 2015)

I have to say deCA is some good stuff!! Took a while to kick in (7th week on feel ) I've never had any joint problem  so I didn't  feel that relief  in that field but man u can feel the difference  when u lift and u just have a LOSIE god like body. U look official.  I did 500 test and deca 400. Now if u run deca will here all the same thing..... it needs to be run for a period  of a minimum 16 weeks. I ran it for 18 if I can still recall.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 20, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I definitely have much more body hair because of the deca...and masteron increases free test so if you really want a woody stick 150-200mg of mast prop in your ass...warning: dont let a breeze brush by ya and dont take unless you have access to a pussy that likes to get demolished twice a day.



I don't think that the masteron / proviron libido comes from the increase free test, I think it comes from the DHT, drostanolone being very close to DHT.
That's also why I think that quite a few people on finasteride/dutasteride experience libido issues and ED, because these drugs lower the DHT levels.


----------



## Voltrader (Jun 20, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> I definitely have much more body hair because of the deca...and masteron increases free test so if you really want a woody stick 150-200mg of mast prop in your ass...warning: dont let a breeze brush by ya and dont take unless you have access to a pussy that likes to get demolished twice a day.



I have always wanted to run my TRT dose Test and add 300mg of Test prop, 600mg Mast P, 600 NPP  8 week cycle.   Mast is a bit of unicorn these days though so I am waiting for that to change but I will try it one day.  I even thought with the 600 Mast I could probably just stay on TRT dose and drop the prop.  BTW I can talk Nandrolone cycles all day.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 20, 2015)

First week of NPP done, I am running 14 weeks total test c-600, NPP-450, Dbol-50 1-4 I will definitely keep everyone posted. I ran deca a few years back and loved it but with the benefits of NPP you can't go wrong. Deca is such a wonderful AAS it is up there with my top 3.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm glad to hear everyone's results. I'm excited to get my trt tuned in and get my first legit cycle of test out of the way lol


----------

